# Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time: www.rte.ie/tv/irelandsgreatest



## RMCF (25 Mar 2010)

You'd think that it would obviously be someone who would have done something that important or big that they either changed the face of this country, or else be so important that their name is known the world over.

[broken link removed]

I tend to find these types of polls absolute nonsense but come on folks, to have names in it like Stephen Gately, Ronan Keating, Joe Dolan, Daniel O'Donnell and Louis Walsh included just makes a mockery of it.


----------



## Caveat (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*

...and Louis shares the same row as the likes of Oscar Wilde, Wolfe Tone


----------



## mathepac (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*

And where are Mrs. Kennedy from Castleross, Tom Riordan, Tom & Alice Foley, Tom & Pascal, Bottler, Bang Bang, An Gobán Saor, Kitty the Hare and so on?- the list is so lacking in real personalities as to render it useless.


----------



## DB74 (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*

You have to wonder who decides what names go on these shortlists

Compare the achievements of Michael Collins and Stephen Gately

*Michael Collins*
Michael Collins was a member of the delegation that negotiated the Anglo-Irish Treaty of the 6th December 1921 which established the 26 county Irish Free State

*Stephen Gately*
He also found success in musical theatre, playing key roles in Joseph and his Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat, Chitty Chitty Bang Bang and The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Ash 22 (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*

The greatest Irish people are the people who we seldom hear about, they are the people who have to overcome major obstacles everyday, the people who have buried children through sickness or tragedy, who maybe constantly in and out of hospitals themselves through chronic illness. These people are 'great people' .


----------



## VOR (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*

TK Whitaker - Voted greatest Irish person of the 20th Century (RTE poll).
Now not even on the list.


----------



## Sunny (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*

Please tell me RTE are not going to publish the results. I can just see the reaction around the world as Ronan Keating is crowned the greatest Irish person of all time.


----------



## terrontress (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*

John O'Shea is looking a bit rough. I suppose Man United can do that to you.


----------



## mathepac (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*



VOR said:


> TK Whitaker - ...


My late mother's favourite recording artist - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9bY_2odnFI&NR=1


----------



## VOR (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*

You know Mathepac, I reckon if Roger was Irish he'd have made the list.


----------



## Staples (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*



DB74 said:


> *Michael Collins*
> Michael Collins was a member of the delegation that negotiated the Anglo-Irish Treaty of the 6th December 1921 which established the 26 county Irish Free State


 
Big deal. It's not as though he was ever on the Late Late or Strictly Come Dancing.


----------



## mathepac (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*



> ... *Michael Collins* ...


He did however shoot to fame.


----------



## Firefly (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*

Colin Farrell ...tears of laughter/sorrow all at once.


----------



## DeeFox (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*

That list is ridiculous.  What is Charles Haughey, he of charvet shirt shame, doing on it?
I agree with an earlier poster and would say that the greatest Irish people today are people who deal with tragedy on an ongoing basis.  I think that carers are the unsung heroes of today.
There was a couple on the Late Late show recently and they were highlighting awareness of an illness that both of their two children had.  Both children are likely to die within a few short years.  The mother said she had not slept properly in years - her husband needed to work abroad to keep the family afloat.  They deal with the Irish health system on a daily basis - they weren't whinging, just stating the facts.  Now, they are great irish people.


----------



## Capt. Beaky (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*

The Ordinary Man that Christy sings about. These people of both sexes are people who deserve recognition. Like most, just everyday people.


----------



## Pique318 (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*

Ah come on guys. We all know that the types of ordinary people who suffer great hardships and do so stoically are to be admired (and, dare I say it, pitied) for the obstacles they've overcome. However, in a poll you would have literally thousands of, to a greater or lesser extent, deserving candidates.

No 'media darling' should be in it, no actors or the usual dross on E-news or whatever.
Poets/painters/playwrights/authors etc, should not either IMO. All they did is write something for goodness sake, what makes them so 'great' in the grand scheme of things?
Politicians are the next least deserving simply of the scale of the cowboys we've had since being a discernable country (with a fair few notable exceptions, to be sure) but the likes of Haughey and Dev should not IMO be on it.

People whose deeds will stand the test of time and whose achievements will be as notable for their brilliance, daring, passion, determination and ingenuity in 100 years as they are today are the people who 'should' be on the list.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Lex Foutish (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*

Philip Parris Lynott. The MAN! (I am not worthy!)


----------



## mathepac (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*

+1 for Phillo. I suppose Lex as Rory Gallagher wasn't on the list the Donegal crowd have to vote for someone, although Stephen Gately is the closest alphabetically.


----------



## Capt. Beaky (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*



Pique318 said:


> Ah come on guys. We all know that the types of ordinary people who suffer great hardships and do so stoically are to be admired (and, dare I say it, pitied) for the obstacles they've overcome. However, in a poll you would have literally thousands of, to a greater or lesser extent, deserving candidates. ..................


Like Rodin's The Thinker - if there was a sculpture depicting an ordinary couples' journey through life. Perhaps a series of them, in brass and marble, from early adulthood until final breath. We have enough of the others.


----------



## Caveat (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*

In all seriousness, and obviously there are plenty there that shouldn't be, but there are notable omissions too e.g. Tom Crean? 

Not "great" in a history making kind of way, but certainly a great man by almost any other evaluation.


----------



## DB74 (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*

Ernest Shackleton is a shocking omission IMO


----------



## mathepac (26 Mar 2010)

Don't forget this is RTE, their visions of greatness are limited to the likes of Jedward or even worse again, Ryan Tubridy 

The likes of Crean & Shackleton just won't make it onto their lists - one is from Kerry, the other is too hard  to spell.


----------



## csirl (26 Mar 2010)

The greatest Irish person of all time is the person who's made the biggest positive impact on the lives of all Irish people who have ever existed.

Recent celebs do not fall into this category. Nor do the people Ash 22 refers to on this thread (as great as these people are, few make any impact on the lives of millions of Irish people).


----------



## Teatime (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*



DB74 said:


> Ernest Shackleton is a shocking omission IMO


 
I agree but I am not sure that Shackleton regarded himself as very Irish. He moved to England aged 10, was a Royal Navy officer and tried to get elected to Parliament as a Liberal Unionist in Dundee.


----------



## Pique318 (26 Mar 2010)

We're claiming him regardless !!!
If Eddie Irvine becomes British when he wins a GP but is Irish when he crashes, I think it's only fair !


----------



## Caveat (26 Mar 2010)

+1

I feel a pet hate/things that annoy you update coming on...

e.g. Oscar Wilde: One of the greatest *British* writers/wits of all time.

Vs 

Oscar Wilde: *Irish* degenerate poof and jailbird.


----------



## DB74 (26 Mar 2010)

csirl said:


> The greatest Irish person of all time is the person who's made the biggest positive impact on the lives of all Irish people who have ever existed.


 
Good point but not necessarily the lives of Irish people though

Bob Geldof made a huge difference in the lives of thousands of people in Ethiopia


----------



## mathepac (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*



Teatime said:


> ... I am not sure that Shackleton regarded himself as very Irish. He moved to England aged 10, was a Royal Navy officer and tried to get elected to Parliament as a Liberal Unionist in Dundee.




Roger Casement, erstwhile commercial colonist and British Foreign Office Diplomat in the consular office
Wellington was born in Kildare
Kitchener was a Kerryman
Mick Collins worked for the the British Post Office (one of very few Corkonians ever accused of working )
Jem Larkin was born in Liverpool
James Connolly in Edinburgh
Patrick & Willie Pearse's father was a Birmingham-born Home Ruler
Countess Markiewicz (Constance Gore-Booth) was born in London and was a British MP
DeValera was Spanish-American (his US passport may have prevented the Brits from shooting him after 1916 (bite your tongue, bite your tongue hard))
but they're ours I say, all ours, for better or worse, all ours.


----------



## DB74 (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Vote for the greatest Irish person of all time*



mathepac said:


> devalera was spanish-american (his us passport may have prevented the brits from shooting him after 1916 (bite your tongue, bite your tongue hard))


 
:d


----------



## Capt. Beaky (26 Mar 2010)

Hey mathepac! You forgot Dustin. Probably made in China, HK, Formosa but he's one of us.


----------



## mathepac (26 Mar 2010)

Capt. Beaky said:


> ... You forgot Dustin. ...


Oooarrr, Cap'n, how could I forget our esteemed leader  and I was the one who coined his rallying call at the last election, "Turkey, it's not just for Christmas you know!". Thanks.


----------



## z107 (27 Mar 2010)

Bertie's not on the list! I would have voted for him 

On a more serious note, Michael O'Leary or Bob Geldof. I think I'd have to go with Michael O'Leary.
 - Helping to expose the Irish government for what they are.
 - Creating a hugely successful company against the odds.
 - Introducing low cost travel to millions of people across Europe.


----------



## Complainer (27 Mar 2010)

Just three women out of 40!


----------



## Pique318 (6 Apr 2010)

Oh Jebus. Bono is still in there...and Stephen Gately !
*The Ten Greatest* 
  (in alphabetical order)  
*1* Bono (1960 – )  
*2* Noel Browne (1915 – 1997)  
*3* Michael Collins (1890 – 1922)  
*4* James Connolly (1868 – 1916)  
*5* Stephen Gately (1976 – 2009)  
*6* John Hume (1937 – )  
*7* Phil Lynott (1951 - 1986)  
*8* Pádraig Pearse (1879 – 1916)  
*9* Mary Robinson (1944 – )  
*10* Adi Roche (1955 – )  

None worthy of the title IMO.


----------



## VOR (6 Apr 2010)

We talk about voting for poor politicians time after time. Looking at that list it is clear to me we can't even poll 10 reasonable people from our entire history.


----------



## Lex Foutish (6 Apr 2010)

Pique318 said:


> We're claiming him regardless !!!
> *If Eddie Irvine becomes British when he wins a GP but is Irish when he crashes, I think it's only fair !*


 
It's a long time since something on AAM made me laugh out loud!!!! Brilliant, Pique!


----------



## elefantfresh (6 Apr 2010)

Someone explain to me how Stephen Gately is in the top 10 Irish people of all time.


----------



## Latrade (6 Apr 2010)

DB74 said:


> Ernest Shackleton is a shocking omission IMO


 

+1



mathepac said:


> Roger Casement, erstwhile commercial colonist and British Foreign Office Diplomat in the consular office
> Wellington was born in Kildare
> Kitchener was a Kerryman
> Mick Collins worked for the the British Post Office (one of very few Corkonians ever accused of working )
> ...


 
Could also add, Arthur Conan Doyle (Irish Mum and Irish decendant Dad) and another Arthur, Arthur Wellesley AKA 1st Duke of Wellington.


----------



## DB74 (6 Apr 2010)

elefantfresh said:


> Someone explain to me how Stephen Gately is in the top 10 Irish people of all time.


 
He died last year


----------



## TarfHead (6 Apr 2010)

Latrade said:


> .. Arthur, Arthur Wellesley AKA 1st Duke of Wellington.


 
Doesn't Wellington have some comment attributed to him, in the context of his birthplace, that '_being born in a stable does not make one a horse .._" ?


----------



## Lex Foutish (6 Apr 2010)

TarfHead said:


> Doesn't Wellington have some comment attributed to him, in the context of his birthplace, that '_being born in a stable does not make one a horse .._" ?


 
I'd say he was only putting the boot in!


----------



## Pique318 (6 Apr 2010)

DB74 said:


> He died last year


So... ?
All it proves is that internet polls like this are pointless as the morons come out in their droves to vote for people they know, not for those who are worthy.


----------



## mathepac (6 Apr 2010)

Latrade said:


> ... Arthur Wellesley AKA 1st Duke of Wellington.


Arfur is second on my list - the most (in)famous  Lilywhite of all  and, rumour has it, a big fan of mutton, whether it was dressed as lamb or not.


----------



## Purple (6 Apr 2010)

TarfHead said:


> Doesn't Wellington have some comment attributed to him, in the context of his birthplace, that '_being born in a stable does not make one a horse .._" ?



I have heard that he didn’t say that at all.
Probably a story put about by the same people that think there is a monument to him in the Phoenix Park.


----------



## DB74 (6 Apr 2010)

Pique318 said:


> So... ?
> All it proves is that internet polls like this are pointless as the morons come out in their droves to vote for people they know, not for those who are worthy.


 
I was merely stating why Stephen Gately appears on the list. I was NOT condoning the inlcusion I can assure you. It is highly unlikely that he would have been considered for the list had he still been alive.


----------



## mathepac (9 Apr 2010)

Purple said:


> ... a story put about by the same people that think there is a monument to him in the Phoenix Park.


It just goes to show how little they know, the fecken blow-ins. The memorial is actually to mark the spot where many moons ago the then Pauline head honcho appeared in a cloud of euphoria and borrowed helicopters. Since then every holder of the office has  been true to the Monument's  inscription which reads :

"_Asia and Europe, saved by thee, proclaim__
Invincible in war thy deathless name,__
Now round thy brow the civic oak we twine__
That every earthly glory may be thine."_


----------



## Purple (9 Apr 2010)

No, It's the Wellington testamonial as it was erected when he was alive. Monuments can only by to dead people.


----------



## mathepac (9 Apr 2010)

It's a moot point. It was commissioned and building started before his death as a testimonial, but due to budget over-runs (19th Century Fianna Fáilers & Dunnes Stores bags?) it wasn't completed and officially unveiled  until a few years after his death. In anyways we always called it "De Monument", so dere, righ'?

It used to feature in a green logo on the butter wrappers for The Monument Creamery.


----------



## S.L.F (11 Apr 2010)

Vere Foster is the greatest Irishman who ever lived.

It was due to him that we have a high standard of education.

He also helped save thousands upon thousands of people during the famine.


----------



## Purple (11 Apr 2010)

S.L.F said:


> Vere Foster is the greatest Irishman who ever lived.
> 
> *It was due to him that we have a high standard of education*.


Damned by faint praise...


----------



## mtk (15 Apr 2010)

Where are all the heroic smart women like Mary o Rourke on that list


----------



## Niall M (17 Apr 2010)

Why is my name not on the list.


----------



## CharlieC (25 Apr 2010)

*Greatest Irish person*

Was wondering does this ring any bells. 

I want to do an essay on an Irish person who spent most of his fortune helping Ireland's poor in the 1800s or 1900s.

I have read about him on this site before from possibly Purple?


----------



## S.L.F (25 Apr 2010)

CharlieC said:


> Was wondering does this ring any bells.
> 
> I want to do an essay on an Irish person who spent most of his fortune helping Ireland's poor in the 1800s or 1900s.
> 
> I have read about him on this site before from possibly Purple?


 
Nope it was me who wrote about him.

The man's name was Vere Foster.

If you google him you'll come up with all sorts of stuff.

Fascinating man saved 25,000 people by getting them out of the country to places like Canada during the famine with his own money then when the famine started to ease he started to build schools and fund them himself.

The place where he grew up is only fantastic and if you want to have a look at it go to this site

http://www.abandonedireland.com/GlydeCourt.html

He died penniless in Belfast and had 12 mourners at his funeral.


----------



## VOR (26 Apr 2010)

S.L.F said:


> The place where he grew up is only fantastic and if you want to have a look at it go to this site



Great man alright but he only arrived in Ireland in 1847 when 28 years of age and that was only a visit.


----------

